# Outlook Sending Multiple Messages



## andriya (May 1, 2006)

Hi!

I have 3 workstations that are sending out multiple messages. If we send emails inner office it's fine but if we send a message outside the network it stays in the outbox and keeps saying it can't be sent. Meanwhile, the person on the other end gets like 45 copies of the email! Then we can't delete the email from our outboxes.

I use Trend Micro PC cillin Internet Security and it scans email. Is that maybe the problem?

Any other suggestions?

Thanks!
Andriya


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Are there attachments/images to these emails? 

If you are using OUtlook 2000 look over this
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;195778



> I use Trend Micro PC cillin Internet Security and it scans email. Is that maybe the problem?


Its possible try disabling to see if it resolves the issue.

Try looking at the Server Timeouts setting of the email account. The default setting is 1 minute. So if your mail server doesn’t respond in 1 minute, the connection will be closed and the email will stay in outbox and wait for another try.
To change this setting:
1. Start Outlook
2. Click Tools -> E-mail Accounts
3. Select View or change existing e-mail accounts and Click Next.
4. Double Click your email account
5. Click More Settings…
6. On Advanced tab, change Server Timeouts from 1 minute to more and try.


----------

